# Utility Costs in Springs/Meadows/Lakes, Al Barsha and Umm Suqueim



## StudioCityMama (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello All

My family and I are moving to Dubai in the next month or so and I wanted to get an idea about the utility bills for a couple areas that we are considering. I need to budget. Can anyone give me some ideas for the following areas: Springs/Meadows/Lakes, Al Barsha, and Umm Suqueim?

Also, can anyone tell me why the Springs are sooo much cheaper than the Lakes for the same sq ft? And there are a lot more available so I am concerned that there is something wrong with the Springs.

Thanks!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Some of the Springs are better than others. Quite frankly the Meadows seem to be built better, many of the springs villas now look old and tired and are having issues.

We had a 3 bed in the springs with a pool and our DEWA in the summer was about 2,500 dhs and never over about 400 dhs in the winter time. It's your AC units that really hammer up the cost.


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

The DEWA in Meadows incude the 5% realty tax which is why it reaches an average of around AED 2500 in the summer and AED 1200 during this time of the year.


----------

